# Pas de son dans la savane.



## Chainsaw (16 Février 2007)

Je m'inquiète, je ne parviens pas à entendre le son des vidéos (je vois les images) - sous Safari comme sous Firefox - alors que le son de l'ordinteur fonctionne parfaitement (iTunes, ...) Y aurait-il une âme charitable qui pourrait m'indiquer pourquoi ? et comment régler ce problème embarassant ?

Merci d'avance, bien à vous,

Chainsaw.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2007)

applications/utilitaires/configuration audio-midi > regler sortie audio sur 44100 Hz

En images:


----------



## Chainsaw (17 Février 2007)

Ca fonctionne imec', merci beaucoup !

A bientôt.


----------



## toton (11 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
sur mon ordi la configuration se présente comme ça... un grand blanc sous "sortie audio" et un message "Sortie non gérée"
comment puis-je activer cette sortie audio 
merci


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2007)

toton a dit:


> bonjour,
> sur mon ordi la configuration se présente comme ça... un grand blanc sous "sortie audio" et un message "Sortie non gérée"
> comment puis-je activer cette sortie audio
> merci



Les propriétés d'un microphone sont rarement en sortie !


----------



## GuyomT (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je déterre le sujet et espère que vous trouverez une solution au problème.
Depuis environ une semaine la sortie audio de mon MacBook ne réagit plus, c'est à dire que lorsque je branche un casque ou des enceintes le son s'obstine à sortir sur les haut-parleurs internes du mac :hein:

J'ai fait un tour dans le panneau de configuration et voici ce que j'obtiens : "*sortie non gérée*"






Pour info j'ai zappé la PRAM au cas où, mais cela s'est révélé être un échec

Merci d'avance pour vos solutions.


----------



## GuyomT (8 Mai 2008)

J'ai essayé différentes bidouilles, mais plus moyen de faire sortir le son sur des enceintes externes ou un casque, alors que cela fonctionnait super bien avant 

Si quelqu'un à une solution pour résoudre ce dysfonctionnement, je suis plus que preneur.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## GuyomT (26 Juillet 2008)

toujours pas de solution en vue ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2008)

Est ce que ca fait ça aussi sur une autre session que ta session principale?


----------



## GuyomT (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci de ta réponse Chainsaw,
l'absence de son est malheureusement totale et sur toutes les différentes sessions... 
Je ne vois pas bien comment résoudre ce problème


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2008)

GuyomT a dit:


> l'absence de son est malheureusement totale et sur toutes les différentes sessions...


Ca sent le pb matériel ça...


----------



## bonfire94 (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Je voulais vous indiquez mon problème simillaire à pas mal d'internautes qui utlilisent Mozilla firefox,à savoir l'absence de son sur certains site ou l'on peut voir des viédos par exemple you tube.
Le problème,aprés avoir désinstaller et réinstaller,firefox,les plug ins Flash macro média,supprimé la clef de registre et toutes les combinaissons possible,rien y fait!
J'en suis à mon énième forum et j'ai décider de poster sur celui ci pour commencer,car j'ai l'impression en relisant les précédant posteurs qu'il y en avait un qui avait regler son problème,mais pour ma part,je suis quelqu'un qui recherche une solution clairement détailler si elle exciste.
A moins qu'il faut attendre une mise à jour corrective d'adobe??
Je tenais à préciser une chose importante,je tourne sous windows xp,donc la précédente solution proposer ne me concerne pas.
Voilà,merci d'avance à vous et je croise les doigts pour qu'une personne qui à la réponse à mon gros problème est la bonté de se manifester et de poster cette solution!


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Août 2008)

J'ai trouvé ceci, ça résoudra peut-être ton problème.

p.s: Tu aurais sans doute mieux fait de poster dans un Forum PC (ici ça traite de Mac), les réponses auraient étés plus rapides je pense.


----------

